# Low angle Type 62 planes



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

I look foward to some customer reviews of these tools. Having worked with wood for over 50 years, I have never needed such a tool, managing with the usual blade down planes, and scrapers. I don't resort to abrasives and power sanders. I was taught how to use and sharpen a scraper as a kid at school and have used them extensively. However after recently sorting out my planes, I may find a use for one on my bench. Are they useful, I have tried both Veritas and L-N models and found them to be brilliant, but do I really need one? Ihave self-control.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Well for the most part, they did not survive in the marketplace when they were originally developed. They were pretty much relegated to flattening end grain butcher block.

They have been marketed as a stylish bench decoration but so far, I have not felt the need for one either. I can think of a lot of other cool planes I would go for first. If I were making cutting boards, I might feel different.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

They are pretty useful planes. Very nice in a shooting board…. And they are as David said stylish.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

Pretty nice planes, but similar a finish can be achieved by other methods. I like the idea of using one in a shooting board, low angle and end grain. I could use it on tricky guitar body woods to achieve a quicker/better finish. Still undecided. Rather than the L-N and Veritas brands, the WoodRiver Quangseng brand are available over here in a nice spec complete with 3 blades for £125, tempting.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Might be worth giving a try. I've not handled a Quangseng Brand plane.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

http://workshopheaven.com/cgi-bin/cp-app.cgi?usr=51F8256833&rnd=6311697&rrc=N&affl=&cip=&act=&aff=&pg=prod&ref=Quangsheng_No.62_Low_Angle_Jack_Plane&cat=Quangsheng+Planes&catstr=HOMElanes+%26+Scrapers:Quangsheng+Planes


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks like a bargin if the finish is as nice as it looks in the photo. The 3 blades are also a big factor from a value perspective. I would guess replacements blades would run £25 or so each.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

I would think that you would get a lifetime of use out of the 3 inclusive blades.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Probably even 1. With 3 blades you can grind them at different angles for different tasks.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

David Kirtley makes a good point. Common planes are common for a reason-they proved their usefulness over a long period of time. Similarly, rare planes are rare because there wasn't much demand for them; either they didn't work well, or their user base was limited.

I try to remind myself of that when I start salivating over a #55 or some other oddball plane being sold on eBay.


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

LV LA Smoother: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/The%20Veritas%20Low%20Angle%20Smoothing%20Plane.html

LV BU Jointer: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/The%20Veritas%20Lee%20Valley%20Bevel%20Up%20Jointer.html

LV BU Smoother: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/The%20Veritas%20Lee%20Valley%20Bevel%20Up%20Smoother.html

LV Premium Block Planes: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/VeritasPremiumBlockPlane.html

LV LA Jack: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/Son%20of%20Stan%20or%20LV%20and%20its%20development%20of%20the%20Bevel%20Up%20Jack%20plane..html

More reviews: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/index.html

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm not sure I would put a #62 in the category of a failed plane or one that does not work well…..


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Not failed in design, just not a big enough marketshare to keep in production. More than likely due more to popularity of design elements. Exposed joinery is really one of its best uses now and that was not that stylish until fairly recently. It also depends on what kind of wood you are using. People were doing a lot with veneers and hidden joinery and that didn't make it stand out as a necessary tool. Highly figured woods generally call for high angle planes. It seems to me (purely hypothetical) that it was just in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've had the L-N low angle jack for years and while it's a very nice plane,
I don't find it works better than a well-tuned and sharp Bailey jack, even
on end grain. It may have a slight edge on plywood, but depth adjustments
and camber issues are enough of a hassle to dissuade me from using it
much.

Different people have different preferences. I don't use block planes
nearly as much as some people either. I'll often grab a smoother and
use it one-handed where many people would reach for a block plane.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

I have had a disapointing time planing a piece of Bubinga, grain all over the place. A fine set Rob Cosman in a highly tuned Stanley no.5 with minimal mouth. Diagonal, straight, reverse, hopeless. For the few occasions , a 62 type may be the answer.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I would totally disagree that the #62 is a failure in any way. But there's certainly some truth to the argument that Wingate makes about scrapers and other well-tuned planes. Learning how to truly use a scraper, either card or plane, is a skill that few possess (I certainly don't). Paul Hamler is obsessive on this point and spent years developing his scraper insert. A giant low angle block plane works just like a giant low angle block plane. Although an expensive tool, it's a very, very (very) desirable one to me.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I think it comes down to the distinction of going for a minimalist tool set versus having the specialized tools that can at times make life so simple. I waffle back and forth between the two myself. It is a fine balance between how much money you are willing to spend, how much space you have to keep tools, and how often the special case comes up. If I were making a lot of small boxes or frames, I would quickly flash the plastic and have a guillotine miter trimmer bolted to my bench. I would love to have a #51/#52 shooting board plane combo. Since I don't do it that often, I just make do with my shooting board and whatever plane I have handy.

On the other side, I don't choose to bother having to do something like change blades in a plane or adjust for different purposes. I could see having multiple planes in a common size for having a fine, general, and aggressive cut to fit the scale of work I am doing and not even mess with changing things.

I never said I was logical or consistent.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

No longer tempted. I have splashed the cash on the Quangsheng model 62 with 3 blades. I await it's arrival.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

You scoundrel, Wingate! I can't wait to hear about its performance.

And David, if I'm reading you correctly, you just gave me permission to buy multiples of each plane!


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

I have bought a few small Quangsheng items from the importer, Matt at Workshop Heaven, then bought some more. Chipbreakers and a blade for a No.3 plane. I was really taken with the chipbreakers, so similar in quality to my Cosman model (without the 2 extra luggs). I am not a fan of Chinese tools, I do have a decent Chinese lump hammer though! I have read reviews and spoken to a few people about the Quangsheng range of planes. I decided to speak to Matt and ask him some questions. People having bought in excess of 60 of these planes were happy. The moving mouth needs a little cleaning up internally, to ensure a flat sole. The tote/rear handle may not suit some hands/style of holding. 3 blades and the tool for £120. I have looked at the competion, a Stanley 62 with a crumbly mouth. LV's and L-N's for mucho dinero. Money back guarentee…maybe, he has done it before on a year old QS No.6. I will post a review when I have given it a good workout. I have some Bubinga to plane, I bought it to make plane handles, so no problem there. The mouth clean-up is a Dremel operation. We shall see. I am investigating shooting boards as Matt says it is suitable for that purpose. A nice sloping Shooting -Board shall be made. Any news of the one that Lie-Nielson are making? To be continued.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I shutter at the thought of LN shooting board pricing. If they make an all bronze one, I'll have to remortgage. I'm always worried Bridge City will turn away from the future and start making old style miters and the like. I'm almost happy they haven't.


----------



## PaulSellers (May 13, 2011)

Well, guys. I use low-angle planes consistently most days. Whereas they cannot replace a regular bench plane with the higher bed angle, which I use for 95% of my work, they do have permanent place in my shop. I made veneer panels from Mesquite with ebony and oak inlays for the White House cabinets three years ago and I used nothing but the Veritas low angle jack and their low-angle block planes for edge planing the individual pieces that made the panels. Voila! Perfection! Well worth the investment. And, just for the record, no matter what the reasoning, no one really needs three irons.


----------



## PaulSellers (May 13, 2011)

As a POI. I wrote an article on shooting boards for Popular Woodworking a few years ago and they have the expanded version free as a PDF. If you google 'Paul Sellers Shooting Board' it comes right up. Its about 35 pages as I recall. Good shooting.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is the direct link…...

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/ShootingBoard2.pdf


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link. The boards look simple but effective, nice examples and layout. Regarding blades, The scraper blade at 50 degrees and the 25 degree low angle blades should suit what I am after, then the spare….


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Paul,

Great links and gorgeous veneer work.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

I have received My Quangsheng No.62 plane. The packaging was exemplary. The wooden case was nice. I wiped the plane clean, there was a light coating of oil protecting it. Took off the stainless steel cap iron and blade, gave that a clean. Went to the workshop and within a few minutes on the 8000 ceramic stone and lapping paste on MDF, got a mirror shine on the back of the blade. Jigged the blade in the Eclipse honing jig at 25mm protruding, and honed the blade, backed off the wire edge and stropped the front and back of the blade. Reassembled and adjusted the blade, and tried it out. I am very pleased with it's cutting action. The adjustment is fine, the front knob is a little small, I will have to bend the brass, throat lever down as it catches my hand. Then I closed the mouth. Finer shavings and the wild grain Bubinga was so smooooooth. Even better. 2 more blades to play with.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

A few pics.
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Woodwork%20Planes/P1010817.jpg
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Woodwork%20Planes/P1010818.jpg


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

Had a play with the 50 degree blade. Do I put a honing bevel on it? It is too steep to put in my Eclipse jig. It may fit in the Stanley, but it would be a steep angle. The blade will scrape as it is without a honing bevel but it is a bit of a push.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Wayne!


----------

